# why does she smell like cheese?



## Aura_Kitten (Aug 13, 2002)

seriously. my daughter just turned 6 weeks old friday. for the past few weeks she has smelled like cheese. not bad per se but very potently, distinctly cheesy. (mmm cheddar baby!)

WHY does my baby smell like cheese??

there is nothing (else?) wrong with her besides the smell. she's nursing (constantly!), sleeping well, enjoying her awake time in the evenings... she's already reaching out + grabbing stuff... follows stuff w/ her eyes... turns toward the sound of her name... looks toward mommy / daddy / michael when we say those names... smiles all the time... talks... and has even started signing when she's hungry already. it's just this SMELL! i gave her a bath tonight and it helped for all of about 5 minutes.







:


----------



## mthomas (Mar 20, 2004)

my ds smelled like cheese for a while b/c milk would run down his face into his neck chub and kinda sour. He didnt smell like sour milk, but like you said, cheese. So would the little rolls on his wrists from him putting his hands in his mouth after nursing. It was IMPOSSIBLE to get rid of that smell it seems like. but eventually he got better at keeping all the milk in his mouth and he hasnt smelled cheesy (teehee) in a long time.


----------



## mcsarahb (Aug 25, 2003)

Check out this thread for more cheese stories...

My dd always smells like cheese if I don't get ALL the neck rolls every day. There's also a very deep crevice behind the ears that likes to collect breast milk. I always likened the smell more to yogurt. What do you get when you mix milk and select bacteria cultures and heat very gently for 24 hours...?









Sarah


----------



## Sarah'sMama (Nov 30, 2002)

I've found the area most likely to be cheesy on my little one is her armpits. I didn't even notice it until a few weeks ago. Her armpits are *really* deep, andI really have to lift her arms up high to get in there, so that is a culprit area for us. Her neck can get a little yucky at times, but thats much easier for me to keep clean than her armpits. GL!


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

my son smells like mac n' cheese!!! it's even on his breath.







no big deal, and after reading the other posts, makes me proud that he's getting so much milk from me (i had to supplement for his 1st 3 months)


----------

